# N63 BREAST MASS ICD10 CODES - How to request "OTHER SPECIFIED" be added for Oct 2018



## jbaird (Jul 27, 2018)

*N63 BREAST MASS ICD10 CODES - How to request "OTHER SPECIFIED" be added for Oct 2018*

Hello,

Does anyone know how to make a request for additional digits to be added to ICD-10 codes? 

I had hoped the N63 code group would have an addition this fall to include an additional digit of 8 like what we see on the breast cancer codes to allow for coding overlapping quadrant areas, ie. 12,3,6 or 9 o'clock locations. Breast cancer codes allow for use of C50.8-- for overlapping sites, however this is not available with the breast mass codes & we do receive denials for use of the unspecified quadrant codes. At this point it does not look like the N63 section codes will change Oct 2018.


----------



## lindsaydellavella (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm not sure how to make a request but I agree with you--a new code for overlapping sites seems like it's necessary. For now, until hopefully a new code comes along, we are providing education to radiologists and trying to stress the importance of stating the quadrant, instead of just saying 9 o'clock, 12 etc.

Lindsay Della Vella BS, COC
www.midnightmedicalcoding.com


----------



## jbaird (Aug 16, 2018)

*N63 BREAST MASS ICD10 CODES - other specified*

Thank you Lindsay. I appreciate the reply. 
We have asked the radiologists to state the quadrant instead of the clock location, but I believe it will remain an issue until a N63.8- code option for overlapping quadrant is added. I have read a few threads that indicate we can code 2 quadrants. For example, for a 9 o'clock right breast mass we could use N63.11 and N63.13. Do you agree with that?


----------



## pookergirl (Jan 7, 2019)

*unspecified quadrant for 12, 3, 6, 9 - not covered by Medicare*

I'm very interested in the answer to this as well.  Our Mgrs said use unspecified, not two quadrants.  I disagree with this because it's not covered by Medicare, just one digit off and it FMN.  I don't think that's right.  There needs to be a decision or official guideline for this.  If there are guidelines for breast CA with regard to quadrants, it should also apply to lump/mass breast quadrants.


----------

